# Yeah, so... I'm still me...



## Apple Eyes (Oct 3, 2008)

It seems so silly to be introducing myself again after only just recently doing it on the old forum, but here goes.

I live in Australia, so as much as I love to check out pics of your mice, and read mice for sale, I'll never be able to buy any  I do have family in England though, so next time I come over (probably a couple of years away) I'd love to get to a show.

I show and breed mice, and I have a particular interest in bandeds and siamese. My mice are first and foremost my pets, I'd still have mice even if I didn't show them.

I also have 9 rats, 2 dogs and 2 cats.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome over


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Hiya!


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Boo!


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Hello again


----------

